# Bengi, Jack Russell, Wire-haired, DOB 10.7.06



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bengi, Jack Russell, Wire-haired, DOB 10.7.06



His Story: Bengi was left for long hours since a pup, would occasionally relieve himself and that was not on. He was handed into a pound as a surrender a few days before his 3rd birthday. He is a lovely boy who will be a dream in a terrier home.

Salient points: Bengi is a wire haired terrier who had to have his coat taken off so looks smooth. Bengi will moult as Jacks do. Bengi mixes well with dogs and is not over excited with cats.

Advert: Bengi is a lovely easy going terrier who will mix in with most family structures. He has just turned 3 yrs old and was a little hand shy initially when he arrived. He has since settled and is really loved by the kennel staff. Bengi is neutered, chipped and first vax'd. He will be wormed and flea treated before being homed. He seems in very good condition.

Bengi is a sweety who walks nicely on the lead and mixes easily with other dogs. He also seemed to pass our cat test. Trying to catch him out, but he keeps adding stars in his "good boy book". He will need to be settled and assessed further as to whether he is trustworthy with recall. We do not have further details on him, but having assessed so many terriers we can tell he is a 'blessing'.

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Bengi Jack Russell Wire-haired 10.07.06 Gatwick WSussex.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## RowanWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

What a lovely little chap.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Bengi has settled in with Dick the cat .. Daisy his girlfriend has captured his heart .. Bengi has arrived! He is now adopted and admired greatly for his fantastic 'Jack' ways! Bengi has found his forever home!


----------

